# MBTI & The Four Elements



## Eckis (Feb 7, 2013)

Not sure if this has been done/speculated on before, but I was just wondering if anyone else shared my theory on how the functions correlate with the elements. 

Here's my opinion, feel free to disagree:

Air - iNtuition (abstract, difficult to grasp, often associated with intellect, Ns are often accused of having their "head in the clouds")
Earth - Sensing (Sensors are considered being "down to earth" and concrete)
Water - Feeling (harmonious, gentle, sensitive)
Fire - Thinking (knowledge-bringing, can be harsh and callous) 

Feel free to share your opinions or let me know if this has been done a million times and I missed it.


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

That sounds cool! 



I guess I'm airy and fire-y.



Perceivers- Air or Water?

Judgers - Fire or Earth?

Generalizing?


----------



## Eckis (Feb 7, 2013)

Kyro said:


> That sounds cool!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't really have in mind the Introvert/Extrovert or Judging/Perceiving, as they're not technically functions. But they could work too -- I could see Perceivers being Air/Water and Judgers being Fire/Earth, though I dunno if that would be true for all of them as they'd also have the N/S and F/T classifications.

Perhaps they'd be a different scale? Introvert/Extrovert = Moon/Sun or Dark/Light? Judging/Perceiving ... something ... else? hahah


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Se - Fire 
Si - Earth


----------



## ChocolateBunny (Aug 5, 2013)

Separated by Keirsey temperaments:
NT-air
NF-water
SP-fire
SJ-earth


----------



## Elinathopie (May 23, 2014)

Interesting... allow me to specify a little more. 

Ni = Ice
Ne = Wind
Si = Earth
Se = Fire
Fe = Grass
Fi = Water
Ti = Electricity
Te = Lava

*xNxJs - "The Icees"*
INTJ = Ice/Lava *+ Mud * ENTJ = Lava/Ice *+ Dirt * 
INFJ = Ice/Grass *+ Blizzard* ENFJ = Grass/Ice *+ Snow*

Ice melts to water while lava cools to rock, then rock erodes to dirt or mud depending on if there's more ice or more lava.
Too much ice on the ground is usually from snowstorms, whereas a little ice is just snow.

*xNxPs - "The Airheads"*
ENTP = Wind/Electricity *+ Tornado* INTP = Electricity/Wind *+ Thunderstorm*
ENFP = Wind/Water *+ Mist * INTP = Water/Wind *+ Rain*

Wind and electricity obviously are in storms. Depending on how much electricity, I chose what type.
Wind and water make rain storms. Except if there's more wind, then it's calmed down and more like a moist water.

*xSxJs -* *"The Naturalists"*
ISTJ = Earth/Lava *+ Volcano * ESTJ = Lava/Earth *+ Magma*
ISFJ = Earth/Grass *+ Mountain* ESFJ = Grass/Earth *+ Forestation*

Lava in Earth is Magma and an excess of Earth surrounding lava is depicted as a volcano. 
Grass and Earth should make more of a Hill, but mountain sounded cooler and a lot of grass with earth creates forests.

*xSxPs -* *"The Pyros"*
ESTP = Fire/Electricity *+ Smoke * ISTP = Electricity/Fire *+ Light*
ESFP = Fire/Water *+ Steam * ISFP = Water/Fire *+ Vapor*

Fire and electricity are the factors of making smoke and light. I just picked whichever one sounded more right.
Fire and water make air, hot air is steam and cold air is vapor.

*Thought process:* Ice is slow thinking, but powerful = Ni. Wind is spontaneous and unpredictable = Ne. Earth is practical and concrete = Si. Fire = spontaneous and fun (FIIIIIIRE WOO)= Se. Grass = healing and helping = Fe. Water is emotional and slow, but wise = Fi. Electricity is fast thinking = Ti. Lava is tough, hardworking, and challenging = Te.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Heat. Not smoke. Heat and light. 

The lava doesn't really work. Mercury?


----------



## Derse Dreamer (Jun 29, 2014)

Fi= Water Ne= Wind Si= Earth Te= Lava 
=
*INFP*​


----------



## TyranAmiros (Jul 7, 2014)

plisser said:


> Separated by Keirsey temperaments:
> NT-air
> NF-water
> SP-fire
> SJ-earth


Yeah, Keirsey even references the Greek elements in his depiction of the temperaments. 

By a cognitive function approach, I think:
Se=Fire (driven by sensory experience and the desire to avoid boredom, and Ti/Fi gives Fire types the passion and skill to act)
Si=Earth (driven by the desire for the familiar, Te/Fe gives Earth types the ability to separate Right and Wrong)
Ni=Water (driven by the search for Truth, Te/Fe gives Water types the ability to fit together the pieces to understand what is really going on)
Ne=Air (driven by the need to understand, Ti/Fi gives Air types the lateral thinking necessary to innovate)


----------



## miuliu (Nov 3, 2013)

Here's HeWhoMustNotBeNamed's take on it.


----------



## Eckis (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks for the responses guys! Really cool stuff.
@Elinathopie: I love what you did! Really well thought out, above and beyond my (very) general speculations.


----------



## Sabrah (Aug 6, 2013)

I am an ISTJ and I associate myself with the Earth element.


----------



## Elinathopie (May 23, 2014)

PaintedVixen said:


> Fi= Water Ne= Wind Si= Earth Te= Lava
> =
> *INFP*​


Pretty cool to think about, huh? lol too bad we can't control the earth elements irl =(


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

I did a quiz recently actually and got air. I figured I would though. 

N's being air sounds about right.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Feeling being water sounds about right, I'm most likely Fe dominant and I feel strongly like water is my element.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Symbolically, intuition is usually represented by fire and thinking is associated*with air. Tarot suits are one example. The fire element is associated with the suit of wands. Wands represent intuition, energy, enthusiasm, invention, passion and ambition. The suit of swords is mostly associated with air. Swords represent mind, intellect and rational thoughts.


----------



## Eckis (Feb 7, 2013)

Neverontime said:


> Symbolically, intuition is usually represented by fire and thinking is associated*with air. Tarot suits are one example. The fire element is associated with the suit of wands. Wands represent intuition, energy, enthusiasm, invention, passion and ambition. The suit of swords is mostly associated with air. Swords represent mind, intellect and rational thoughts.


Then Feeling would be Earth and Sensing would be Water, and I don't think that works very well. I see what you mean, and I was aware of the connotations with Thinking and Air, but I feel as though that is more in a general sense. Myers Briggs iNtuition I think is more likely Air and its Thinking is more Fire.


----------



## Tom Soy Sauce (Jul 25, 2013)

lapa said:


> Here's HeWhoMustNotBeNamed's take on it.


Why mustn't he be named? Is he the Macbeth of PerC?

He's probably my favorite MBTI related person on YouTube though.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

That's neat!
I always identified with fire the most, then air, then earth, and lastly water.
I m Ti Ne Si Fe.


----------



## miuliu (Nov 3, 2013)

Tom Soy Sauce said:


> Why mustn't he be named? Is he the Macbeth of PerC?
> 
> He's probably my favorite MBTI related person on YouTube though.


Maybe some mod here has a grudge and is being childish about it. I dunno. 
I don't know if you know this, but you can't type in his full name. The letters turn into stars -> ******.


----------

